# Anyone else ever failed 3 times or more??



## Medicbob (Sep 26, 2015)

Well...I failed my written 3 times and today I failed my Oral A and B for the third time. I feel like I'm retarded or something! This is my passion. I feel like I'm smart. What the hell am I missing? I hate that we can't talk about it. How will I ever know what I did wrong? I feel like they have a note by my name that states "fail this ****er for anything!" How many scenarios are there? I've heard of people getting mine. I wonder if I could possibly see the same damn ones. Oh....and if someone jumps in the ambulance, what's the right thing to do? I need help....any kind...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2015)

Sounds like you need test prep, a study group and now, a refresher.


----------



## Medicbob (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah....not any of that around here. I guess I might email some local school. My old preceptor acts like he doesn't have the time anymore. In trying to knock this out


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2015)

If you failed the NR x3, its refresher time. 

JB test prep or one of the other may help.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2015)

Medicbob said:


> Yeah....not any of that around here. I guess I might email some local school. My old preceptor acts like he doesn't have the time anymore. In trying to knock this out


He might NOT have time. Once a student passes out of our truck, usually we get other students or other responsibilities


----------



## Medicbob (Sep 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> He might NOT have time. Once a student passes out of our truck, usually we get other students or other responsibilities



Yeah, that's exactly what it seems like! I just need this damn remedial training so I can knock the skills out while it's fresh.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2015)

Medicbob said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what it seems like! I just need this damn remedial training so I can knock the skills out while it's fresh.


Talk to one of your skills lab preceptors then. Or your program director and see if you can come in for some one on one sessions with an instructor. You failing three times hurts their pass rating so they might be willing to help


----------



## Medicbob (Sep 30, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Talk to one of your skills lab preceptors then. Or your program director and see if you can come in for some one on one sessions with an instructor. You failing three times hurts their pass rating so they might be willing to help




Yeah that's what I thought, they would want to help. Finally got a response from him today, asking for my availability so I'll let you guys know when I do go see him. As far as the written exam, I'm taking a 48 hour refresher by Jon Puryear mid October so I'll let you know if that improves me. in the meantime, I'm going to stay in my class books and try to test after my refresher. Hopefully this helps someone in the future on what I'm going through.


----------



## Gurby (Sep 30, 2015)

Do some practice questions.  You can find some really good ones for free here.  IMO, resources like this should be the bulk of your NREMT preparation.  Do questions, and then if you don't understand one of the answers you go to the book/wikipedia and read up about it.

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/

sandbox -> login (psgdemo /// psgdemo) -> Paramedic Premier Package -> "Navigate Test Prep" button -> Continue -> Practice exam, add questions


----------



## Medicbob (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. Just passed my Florida paramedic exam on the first try so I guess I'll go get some experience until I pass registry.


----------



## Medicbob (Jul 16, 2019)

*update to anyone who is in my same situation.

I'm not going into my 4th year as a medic. Passed on the 4TH attempt. Some people just have to get used to not "thinking into it". Don't let any negative comments get to you. 

I'm now a supervisor doing very well!


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 16, 2019)

Just for clarification: what exam did you fail 3 times? the reason i ask is you said you failed your written 3 times, but passed your FL paramedic exam on the first try, and passed another exam on the 4th attempt, and are now a supervisor.  I'm a little confused on what exams you are referring to, and what type of agency are you now a supervisor at.


----------



## Medicbob (Jul 16, 2019)

Private service providing primary 911.

And the National Registry. Florida is one of the few states that still has their own test, which is very straight forward. It's not a computer-adaptive test like the registry. Hopefully this clarifies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> Just for clarification: what exam did you fail 3 times? the reason i ask is you said you failed your written 3 times, but passed your FL paramedic exam on the first try, and passed another exam on the 4th attempt, and are now a supervisor.  I'm a little confused on what exams you are referring to, and what type of agency are you now a supervisor at.


Keep in mind there is a 4 year gap between his/her posts


----------



## Medicbob (Jul 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Keep in mind there is a 4 year gap between his/her posts



Yeah I understand. Just wanted to update since my girl is having a hard time passing her EMT. Just felt her pain and didn't want anyone seeing this in the future to feel down.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2019)

Medicbob said:


> Yeah I understand. Just wanted to update since my girl is having a hard time passing her EMT. Just felt her pain and didn't want anyone seeing this in the future to feel down.


Just stating to make sure others were aware. At first I read it and wondered how you went from being a fresh medic to a supervisor so fast but then I saw the dates on your post and it made more sense.


----------



## Medicbob (Jul 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just stating to make sure others were aware. At first I read it and wondered how you went from being a fresh medic to a supervisor so fast but then I saw the dates on your post and it made more sense.




Yes sir. I was an EMT since 04 before that so the transition was smooth. Some just have it I guess. I'd rather be on the truck honestly..but that's another story.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jul 23, 2019)

Medicbob said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, they would want to help. Finally got a response from him today, asking for my availability so I'll let you guys know when I do go see him. As far as the written exam, I'm taking a 48 hour refresher by Jon Puryear mid October so I'll let you know if that improves me. in the meantime, I'm going to stay in my class books and try to test after my refresher. Hopefully this helps someone in the future on what I'm going through.


Jon Puryear’s refresher is amazingly helpful!


----------



## Medicbob (Aug 11, 2019)

CodyHolt83 said:


> Jon Puryear’s refresher is amazingly helpful!



Yes sir. Got it on the 4th but that was 4 years ago.


----------



## NaimElm (Dec 29, 2019)

Medicbob said:


> *update to anyone who is in my same situation.
> 
> I'm not going into my 4th year as a medic. Passed on the 4TH attempt. Some people just have to get used to not "thinking into it". Don't let any negative comments get to you.
> 
> I'm now a supervisor doing very well!



Hey I know this is a super old thread but thank you for posting this. I just failed my second attempt at the NREMT-P and I was feeling super down since all I read on other forums was “are you sure this is the right field for you?”. I’m gearing up for my third attempt and working on not overthinking things but it’s nice to see some reassurance that just because I couldn’t nail it on my first try doesn’t mean I’m done for. Wishing you the best, friend.


----------



## Medicbob (Dec 29, 2019)

NaimElm said:


> Hey I know this is a super old thread but thank you for posting this. I just failed my second attempt at the NREMT-P and I was feeling super down since all I read on other forums was “are you sure this is the right field for you?”. I’m gearing up for my third attempt and working on not overthinking things but it’s nice to see some reassurance that just because I couldn’t nail it on my first try doesn’t mean I’m done for. Wishing you the best, friend.



Thank you Sir. My girlfriend passed her NREMT on the 6TH!! Anything is possible. She's doing well on the truck and in the ER. That test is difficult for a reason. Definitely don't let yourself get down, you got this far, you WILL pass it! Just study hard as some of the people above me stated and it will work out in the end. Good luck!


----------

